# Keyboard stopped working after cleaning. HELP!



## orion78 (Oct 13, 2010)

Ok so im typing with the on-screen keyboard so excuse my typing as this is low to do. 


So i recently spilled soda on my inspiron 1440 and the keys got stickey. it still worked but the keys were really bad. i read the manual and removed the keyboard as shown.

after putting everything back together when i turned on my laptop it started beeping like crazy and only few keys worked while trying to type my password.

i restarted my computer again and had no beeping and now no keys will work?

computer runs fine except for the keyboard.

PLEASE HELP


----------



## arknorth (Oct 17, 2007)

First of all, HOW did you clean it? If you washed it (yes, you can do this - it's not recommended, but it can be done), you won't have a working keyboard for a few days, as it has to dry COMPLETELY before using.

The best bet, if it was wetted to clean, is to remove it from the laptop, turn it key-side down (or lean it against a wall to allow any moisture to run out) and attack it with a fan - a good trick for this is to sit the keyboard between two chairs and have the fan blow up at it. In the meantime, you can always use an external keyboard with the laptop as a temporary solution (yes it will work without the normal keyboard in there). Cheapie keyboards are available for about $5 at Five BELOW stores (if you have any of those).

A-N


----------



## orion78 (Oct 13, 2010)

removed the battery then disconected the keyboard. After that i flushed the keys with rubbing alcohol solution and blow dried with a hair dryers for 10 mins?


----------



## arknorth (Oct 17, 2007)

Yea, that does work, but it will take longer than 10 minutes. I'd check the alcohol's water ratio, as some cheaper bottles can have a great deal of water in them. Fan drying is best, but slow. Blow dryers can also be more harm than good, as they can create a hot spot that can warp the membrane that is on the back of the keyboard, which would ruin it.

I still suggest using a fan and take your time - it could take a day or two to do it properly.

A-N


----------



## orion78 (Oct 13, 2010)

I think the hair dryer might have killed it. its been 2 days and the keyboard is not still not responding at all after 24 hours of fan drying


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

I think you're right about the hairdryer. Some can get hot enough to weaken solder joints.
Just get a new one, or an external.
As for washing keyboards, I routinely throw them into the dishwasher, run a full cycle and dry thoroughly. I've done this many times with only one failure on a keyboard that was probably mechanically damaged. Washing electronics with distilled water is a standard practice.


----------

